

How to fire your boss - montanalow
http://blog.rescuetime.com/2010/08/10/how-to-fire-your-boss/

======
oldgregg
Are you kidding me? RescueTime tries to capitalize on the "story" when their
monitoring software is the very thing the story mocks. They want to have it
both ways. As if any manager is going to volunteer to be accountable. The last
paragraph is downright perverted:

"Employees should be able to use tools like RescueTime to defend skipping out
early on Friday, after putting in extra time to meet deadlines during the
week."

RescueTime sure has given a gift to the world! Employees can now use it to
"defend" themselves from leaving a couple hours earlier!

~~~
montanalow
I just ran a quick query and it looks like 57% of the managers who sign up for
our service track their own data alongside their teams. We consider this a
best practice, and try to discourage the typical top down approach that you
seem to be so familiar with. That's not to say their aren't plenty of other
corporate spy-ware tools out there, but we do try not to be one of them.

~~~
oldgregg
That doesn't mean anything. Are you saying in team mode that everyone has
equal access to everyone's data? Or do managers still get special controls? I
would love to be proven wrong, but I sincerely doubt it's as democratic as you
suggest.

~~~
montanalow
39% of those accounts allow other people to see the manager's data. The rest
only allow the employees to look at other peoples data in aggregate. There are
also basic privacy controls available for all employees, for example, to flat
out delete personal time from the system.

------
wmeredith
Gah, I really love Rescue Time's product, but this post makes my skin crawl.
It should have been titled, "How NOT to Fire Your Boss". And on top of that
the story is positively covered in too-good-to-be-true forced-internet-meme-
sauce. The original source is a parody site for goodness sakes, and a poorly
done one at that.

Poor form, Rescue Time.

~~~
Scriptor
> _The original source is a parody site for goodness sakes, and a poorly done
> one at that._

Everyone seems to forget this, but if the story is faking (which it likely is)
it is pretty much completely pointless and without humor.

------
Dobbs
Apparently the source, thechive, is similar to the onion in that it is all
fake.

Source:
[http://www.reddit.com/r/reddit.com/comments/czj2v/girl_quits...](http://www.reddit.com/r/reddit.com/comments/czj2v/girl_quits_job_via_picture_email_takes_bosses/c0wfhkl)

------
thafman
Fake

[http://mediamemo.allthingsd.com/20100810/meet-the-
prankster-...](http://mediamemo.allthingsd.com/20100810/meet-the-prankster-
brothers-behind-jenny-the-whiteboard-using-farmville-exposing-hpoa-girl/)

------
padmanabhan01
Since when is quitting one's job the same as firing one's boss?

